# Johnnypoach's next bike



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

Saw this on Crankfire:

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-HISTORI...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Get out your checkbook, JP. This classic is gonna really cost you... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

I find it funny that we pick on Johnny's bike here and he's not even a member... :lol:


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh, but he is!  Check the member list.   He just doesn't post... or have time to visit often.  I think he said he has lurked before.  Maybe once... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2008)

Spelled jonnypoach, last visit June 3, 2008


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps I should define my definition of 'member'; Someone needs to actually make posts for me to consider them a member...


----------



## Greg (Sep 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Perhaps I should define my definition of 'member'; Someone needs to actually make posts for me to consider them a member...



IIRC, Steve created that account for him... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> IIRC, Steve created that account for him... :lol:



Yes, it looks that way...


----------

